# Belly Bands



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Jasmine likes to get us up at night and I am getting tired of getting up. I have heard of Belly Bands does it help with both potty problems (#1, & #2). Where would I get these Belly Bands?


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I advice you to not use belly bands for this case. Belly bands are great for dogs (studs) that mark or old dogs but it doesn't sound like a great idea for a potty trained dog. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Belly bands won't work for females. I had considered using these because of Tuck's issues with pottying in his sleep (he's outgrown it now) but we ended up not using them.


----------



## Chloes mom (Jul 24, 2012)

They make 'fancy pants" for little girls, you can order them @ WWW.northcentralmalteserescue.com-


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

The problem with using fancy pants as a night time diaper is that she will get used to soiling herself. A better solution would be to make sure she has access to a potty pad and is pad trained for her night time trip. My girls have stairs to the bed (they speed with me) and will on occasion go to their pad and pee during the night.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

maggieh said:


> The problem with using fancy pants as a night time diaper is that she will get used to soiling herself. A better solution would be to make sure she has access to a potty pad and is pad trained for her night time trip. My girls have stairs to the bed (they speed with me) and will on occasion go to their pad and pee during the night.


:thumbsup: I agree. 

Also, a dog in diapers or a belly band can have a problem with diaper rash just as babies do.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

The problem is right now she is sleeping on the bed because of her leg surgeries, and she can't jump down and she hates steps!! That is one of the reasons I get up for her I don't want her to pee or poop in the bed.


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

My girls sleep with me & Macy will paw me to wake me up when she needs to get down & drink some water or go potty on the pee pad...It's soooo cute...she's very persistent with that little paw..oh oh she just burped..she's too funny!! I am retired so it doesn't bother me when she wakes me up because I don't have to get up early.

Hugs, Blanche


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

I hear ya' girl...Charlie wakes me up almost every night - I may not be the happiest person and very grumpy at 3 am, but at least he never pees inside of the house.
On the bright side - you have a well behaved girl, who politely asks for a potty break, lol.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

As the others said, it isn't a good idea to use panties for her to potty unless she is incontinent. You just have to either take her potty in the middle of the night, or give her access to a potty pad. We all hate having to get up to take them out but that is one of the many joys (lol) of being a pet owner. It won't be like this forever.

Was she pottying in the middle of the night on her own before her surgeries? If so, maybe you need to limit any food and water she may normally have a few hours before bedtime. Also, do you make sure she goes pee and poop before bed? My two pups are 4 1/2 and almost 6 and we still do their "night night potty" where we make sure they have both peed and pooped right before bed. We don't sleep until they have gone #s 1 & 2...but mine are outdoor trained so they know the queue "potty". I'm not sure if Jasmine potties on queue or not.


----------

